# bowtech diamond atomic



## nik1 (Oct 24, 2011)

hi hust wanting to know how the diamond atomic's go.. im thinking of getting one for my son as the bow he has doesn't go down in draw length enough for him..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Either that or the diamond infinite edge if hes at least a 13 inch draw, cause if u get him the knfinite edge, you wont have to buy him another bow since it goes up to 30in draw 70# down to 13in draw 5#


----------



## tbarn (Dec 23, 2009)

they are great bows. my kids 2yrs old and 5yrs old have the nuclear ice (before atomic). and they shoot well and stick the arrows easily into 3d targets. if your son is over 9 or 10 then you should look at the infinite edge.


----------



## nik1 (Oct 24, 2011)

hes only 7yr old .. he has a hoyt banshee atm but it is still to big in draw length for him.. will look into the infinite and nuclear as well , cheers, thanks for the input..


----------

